# Anyone stay at home alot?



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Does any one stay home alot because of there dp/dr? I get like that when things get tough and wanted to see if anyone can relate.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

My life has changed completely. I not only stay home, but when i'm at home I do the minimum. I surf around the internet, eat, and lay around. Everybody has some different symptoms and situation. Mine is bad and it leads me to a lot of sitting around the house.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> My life has changed completely. I not only stay home, but when i'm at home I do the minimum. I surf around the internet, eat, and lay around. Everybody has some different symptoms and situation. Mine is bad and it leads me to a lot of sitting around the house.


How long has it been that bad?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I try to get out of the house a lot but i am usually inside all the time now


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> My life has changed completely. I not only stay home, but when i'm at home I do the minimum. I surf around the internet, eat, and lay around. Everybody has some different symptoms and situation. Mine is bad and it leads me to a lot of sitting around the house.


You are setting up a terrible habit for yourself. By not confronting your fears you are letting them beat you. Yes, I think it's fine to give yourself a day off now and then but to stay in your house chronically and not face the outside world (the world that is real) you are going to end up with a far greater challenge in the long run. Unless that is you do actually want to be a shut-in, in which case you're doing exactly what you need to do.

How DPD makes you feel is not who you are. Don't let it define you.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh man, do I ever.

I don't even want to BOTHER going somewhere. I'm so uninterested in everything.

Then again, I have chronic depression too. 
I don't think my DP get's in the way of going out. 
If I'm out of it while I'm hanging with them, I'll let them know, and it's no big deal.

But the depression defiantly keeps me locked in.
And a good part of my depression is from the DP....
soo...
hmmmmmmmmmm

I guess it is all connect in one way or another


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah ive had to drop down to 2 classes at school and i hardly ever go out with friends because i have social anxiety and often being in social situations make my dp worse. I have to go out for things like work but ido it mechanically like robot and it often makes me feel miserable.When im at home i usually try to wear away the hours at home by doing jobs around the house and keeps me occupied .


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> You are setting up a terrible habit for yourself. By not confronting your fears you are letting them beat you. Yes, I think it's fine to give yourself a day off now and then but to stay in your house chronically and not face the outside world (the world that is real) you are going to end up with a far greater challenge in the long run. Unless that is you do actually want to be a shut-in, in which case you're doing exactly what you need to do.
> 
> How DPD makes you feel is not who you are. Don't let it define you.


I know, and its been going on for too long. I go to work and I do what I really HAVE to do and that's about it. Even some things I really should do don't seem to get done. I used to be super responsible and pretty much have things down pat. Now I am almost random. Bad memory problems are hurting this.

I don't know what to say to people. They assume i'm the same person, but i'm not. So its uncomfortable to do things and have people looking at me like "I can't believe you haven't listened to that album" or some movie they would swear I would go see. But I havent for many reasons. I get impatient with everything now. Taking a little hike in the woods is not the same. I used to just do it and enjoy it. But now I feel uneasy.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> have people looking at me like "I can't believe you haven't listened to that album" or some movie they would swear I would go see. But I havent for many reasons.


I can very much relate to this. The other day I was at a convenience store/gas station and saw that the latest album of my FAVOURITE band was for sale, which I had no idea had been released, and I thought to myself "this is fucking it, im so detached from my old life" I stood there looking at the CD and forgot about the clerk that waited for me to pay. The band is *Kent* btw, they have released some of their albums in english. Check out "Hagnesta Hill" that album changed/helped my life. Although this is like the only case in the world where swedish is better than english.

And to answer the original question: Yes, currently almost all the time.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, I've been almost like a hermit the past few years. I've tried "starting to go out" several times, but my attempts have mostly fizzled and I haven't been able to maintain the habit of going out, because of my complete lack of interest and fear of social pressure. But recently I've been able to keep going out, although I haven't done much socialising yet, but it's a start.

I feel like I'm starting from scratch! Especially since a lot of my old friends have moved to other cities, started having kids and some are even engaged or married. The good and odd thing however is that I feel more comfortable and less judged with complete strangers. With my old friends I always get pigeonholed and pushed back in to my old frame, the shy anti-social guy, because my identity as the fun outgoing guy is not strong enough to overcome their perception of me, yet. While with strangers who don't know me I can more easily define myself the way I want to be perceived because they don't have any preconcieved notions about me. But ultimately I think I can open up better, and show my true self, when I'm not feeling judged, and with my old friends I always feel like they are judging me.

It's weird. Something I have to get over, not care whether people judge me or not. I rarely judge anyone. But now I'm getting a bit offtopic and I don't want to hijack the thread with my issues so I'll just shut up!


----------

